# LGB Diesel Sound Question



## MartyI (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi Folks,
First post here. The family has decided to try to build an outdoor railroad come spring. We are currently in the planning and gathering stage, because we're in Vermont and have snow on the ground. Here's the first of what I think will be a lot of future questions.

I just picked up a used LGB Switcher engine 2151 and it appears to have a diesel sound when track power is applied. Any idea if this loco would have a horn or bell? I did not get a box or instructions. It's a euro 2 truck switcher color red.

Thanks and happy new year. 2010 will be a great year!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

If it does you will probably be able to activate it with a track magnet from LGB!! Little black magnets that when placed between the rails when the engine goes over it depending on which direction the magnet is laid you will get horn one way and bell the other hence the need for two magnets!! The Regal


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, 
Come on down to the Amherst Railway Society Show in west Springfiled, MA at the end of June. There will be a G scale layout and additional G gauge dealers this year. 
http://www.railroadhobbyshow.com/ 
Regards, 
LAO


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry You mean JANUARY !!!!!!!!!!!! Not June !! LOL


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Magnets do not go in the middle of the track as there are 2 choices, one for whistle, the other for the horn. 

So, they go off center, about 3/8 of an inch from the rail. right is whistle, left is bell as I remember it.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

You can make your own magnet sound triggers. I went to RadioShack and bought some small magnets. Raise them up with shims so that the top of the magnet is level with the top of the rail, cardboard from a packing box or some similar item will work. They have to be off center as described by Dan. One side will activate the whistle (horn) and the other side the bell. You will have to glue the magnet to the shim, otherwise it will stick to any iron on or near the bottom of the car or engine.



Chuck


----------



## MartyI (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info. 
We will try to make the show in January


----------

